# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja ku erdha dhe une

## La_Lune

ja ku erdha dhe une forumista ........

Jam 18 vjec por kete mund ta keni kuptuar edhe nga 84 qe kam ne fund te nickut

zakonisht ne chat nuk me gjen me kete nick me gjen me nje lloj kafshe shtepiake hahaaaaaa

macja_posht_krevatit ,
hm sdi ctju them me nese keni pyetje jepini hudhini edhe une po i pergjigjem me mundesite e  mia

do kisha deshire te dergoja foto por me mire anonimiteti  :perqeshje:

----------


## Brad20

Mirseerdhe ne forum Lori84. Te garantoj se do ja kalosh shume mire ketu. Dhe antaret jane shume te kendshem.

Bej gallate dhe mos le teme pa shkruar!!!!!

Ps: Foton mos harro ta vesh ne forum.

Ciao Bart

----------


## Enkela B.

mire se na erdhe dhe befsh qejf
pershendetje nga londra

----------


## La_Lune

ju faleminderit te gjitheve

une foton nuk kam kohe qe ta ve por them se edhe keshtu nuk jam keq

hej londraaaaaaaa si ja kaloni andeja juve???

tani sa pash fotot dhe ishin shume te bukura juve jeni kaq te bukur more amani
fotot me te bukura ishin ato qe kishin dale cift

----------


## shkodrane82

Hmm hi kitty.....mireserdhe...

----------


## Enkela B.

ktej nga londraaaa po ja kalojme si ne parajse vetem sa spresim me na ra ndonje bombe te na marri edhe ne:P

----------


## La_Lune

mos e thuaj moj se ne shqiptarin sna ze bomba degjo mua 
ne jeni thelbi i botes pa ne nuk ka te shkoj as sadami e as bushi

----------


## Enkela B.

eehhhhhh

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

mire se erdhe lori
ja kalofsh sa ma mire ketu
te pershendes

----------


## lulebore123

mire se edhe have fun motla ketu byee

----------


## lulebore123

mire se erdhe have fun bye

----------


## La_Lune

shkodra guld pse semura ti mi???te zuni dhe ty gripi o dreq
hehee 

thx edhe ti anushe do bej dhe una qef por te them te drejten ky forumi eshte kaq i mbushur me tema sa se morr mire vesh 

ja kalofshi dhe ju mire me mua

----------


## Flava

mir se erdhe ne forum Lori edhe shpresoj t'ia kalosh sa me mir ktu. Ciao!!

----------


## La_Lune

thx flava 
do ja kaloj mire ska se si tjeter


thx edhe njeher

----------


## FoXYFierAkjA

hey mire se erdhe lori.......have fun

----------


## malli

mire se na erdhe zemra .

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se paske ardhe ne forum shpresoj qe te ja kalosh sa me mire ne mesin ton 
Nje pyetje kisha ne ca shkolle shkon ne Tiran?

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Mire se erdhe ne forum!
Te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire mes nesh. 

Edhe une si Blerimi desha te pyes ne cfare shkolle shkon ne Tiron?

Shpresoj qe te shkosh te Petro!!!

----------


## La_Lune

jo jo nuk shkoj te petro nini une jam te sami frasheri lal 

ju faleminderit dhe qe me ktheni pergjigje kiss te gjitheve

----------


## BlEdIi

Mire se erdhe ne forum LORI84!
Ja kalofsh sa me mire!


Me respekt Bledi!

----------

